# Toshibo Qosmio Laptop wird immer langsamer



## Khazad (23. März 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen "Gaming Laptop" gegönnt mit Folgenden Merkmalen:

*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7-720QM Prozessor (1.60 / 2.80 Turbo GHz, 6 MB 2nd level cache, 1333 MHz FSB)
*Betriebssystem:* Original Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (vorinstalliert, Toshiba-HDD Recovery)
*Design/Farbe:* Edelschwarz mit schwarzer matter Tastatur
*Display :* 46.7cm (18.4") Toshiba TruBrite HD+ TFT Hochhelligkeits Bildschirm mit einem Bildformat von 16 : 9, 1.680 x 945
*Festplatte:* 640 (320 + 320) GB (5,400 rpm) Serial ATA
*Speicher:* 8.192 (4.096 + 4.096) MB, max. Erweiterbarkeit: 8.192 MB, DDR3 RAM (1.066 MHz)
*Optisches Laufwerk:* Blu-ray -RW-Laufwerk (BD-RE) mit Aufnahme, Wiederbeschreiben- und Wiedergabe- Unterstützung
*Grafikkarte:*  NVIDIA GeForce GTS 360M mit CUDA Technologie, 1.024 MB dedizierter VRAM  (bis zu 2.298 MB komplett verfügbarer Grafikspeicher unter Benutzung  der TurboCache Technologie mit 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher und einem 32-bit  Betriebssystem, oder 3.307 MB komplett verfügbarerer Grafikspeicher mit  einem 64-bit Betriebssystem und 5 GB Arbeitsspeicher)
*Zeigegerät:* Touch Pad mit Multi-Touch Control
*Kommunikation:* Gigabit Ethernet LAN, Bluetooth (),Wireless LAN (802.11b/g/N)
*Sound-System:* Integriertes Harman Kardon Stereo Lautsprecher-System 
*Lautstärkeregler:* Über Hot-Key-Funktion, erweitertes Sound System mit Toshiba Bass
*Schnittstellen:*  RJ-45 (1),S/PDIF-out (optical) geteilt mit Kopfhörereinfassung  (1),eSATA/USB 2.0 unterstützt USB Sleep-and-Charge (1 (Links)),HDMI-CEC  (REGZA-Link) unterstützt das 1080p signal Format (1),USB 2.0 (3 (Links  1, Rechts 2)),externes Mikrofon (1),Kopfhörer (Stereo) (1),i.LINK (IEEE  1394) (1),RGB (1),DC-In (1),5-in-1 Bridge Media Adapter (unterstützt  SD-Karten bis zu 16 GB, Memory Stick bis zu 256 MB, Memory Stick Pro bis  zu 2 GB, MultiMedia Card bis zu 2 GB und xD-Picture Card bis zu 2 GB)  (1),integrierte HD Web Kamera (1.280 x 800) mit AutoMacro Unterstützung  und eingebautem Mikrofon (1) Erweiterung Steckplätze für  Arbeitsspeicher, ExpressCard Steckplatz
*Akku Technologie:* Lithium-Ion, bis zu 3 Std. (Mobile Mark 2007)




Tja mittlerweile wird er aber immer langsamer , was sich schon daran bemerkbar macht das er gelgentlich eine minute brauch um im Firefox nach dem Tastendruck STRG+T einen neuen Tab zu öffnen....
Desweiteren hat er schon nach dem Start sofort eine CPU Kerntemperatur von 65 Grad, seht ihr das als Normal an ?
Nach Starten eines spieles stegt sie auch gerne mal auf 78 grad an....

Was würdet ihr mir Raten um aus dem Schlepptop wieder eine Rennmaus zu machen ? 

Danke im vorraus ....


----------



## Milchbubi (23. März 2012)

Hallo Khazad,

also das hört sich so an als ob du dein NB enfach ma reinigen solltest und auch neue WLP auf deine CPU und GPU auftragen solltest.
Das selbe hab ich diese woche auch bei meinem NB gemacht und nun ist es wieder schön kühl, so ca 50°C bei mir der kühler ist aber auch nicht soo dolle von dem teil.
Um dein NB noch zu beschleunigen solltest du zudem dein Windows neu aufsetzen das Hilft enorm weil sich im Laufe der Zeit viel müll auf der festplatte ansammelt. Alternativ könntest du auch eine SSD einbauen^^.

Gruß Milchbubi


----------



## treav0r (24. März 2012)

Mein Tipp: Kauf dir Tuneup 2012,
Ich hab mir es auch aus genau diesem Grund gekauft.

Als erstes würde ich die wichtigen Daten auf einer externen Festplatte sichern und mit HDD Recovery Windows neu draufmachen.
Dann Tuneup +Virenscanner nach gusto installieren und Turbo-Modus sowie Autostart- und Hintergrund-Programme im Tuneup-Manager deaktivieren, die du nicht brauchst.

Ich kann aus erfahrung sprechen, denn auch ohne Windows-Neuinstalllation hab ich so schon 3 Rechner wieder schnell bekommen, ich kann dir Tuneup also nur wärmstens empfehlen

Gruß treav0r


----------



## Thallassa (24. März 2012)

CCcleaner laufen lassen, entstauben, neue WLP, SSD reinbauen, Autostart aufräumen, Festplatte(n) defragmentieren, Windows-Funktionen deaktivieren die es nicht braucht.


----------



## tobibo (24. März 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:
			
		

> CCcleaner laufen lassen, entstauben, neue WLP, SSD reinbauen, Autostart aufräumen, Festplatte(n) defragmentieren, Windows-Funktionen deaktivieren die es nicht braucht.





@treav0r
Kostenpflichtige Software wie Tuneup braucht es nicht, da helfen auch einfache Freeware Tools wie der CCCleaner oder Glary Utilities und dergleichen.
Der CCC ist da aber der Beste.
Ich hab alle Optimierungsprogramme durch und empfinde CCCleaner und AVG PC TuneUP, (nicht zu verwechseln mit TuneUP Utilities) welches aber auch kostenpflichtig ist, als die angenehmsten und effektivsten.

Mit Windows Boardmitteln  kannst du auch schon etwas aufräumen, in der Eingabeaufforderung “msconfig“ eingeben und unnütze Autostartprogramme deaktivieren.

Außerdem solltest du die Festplatte defragmentieren, das geht mit O&&O oder DiskDefrag am besten.

Alternativ zu dem ganzen Kram könntest du auch einfach Windows neuinstallieren, der Key steht auf der Unterseite des Notebooks.
Dies geht meist schneller als alles aufzuräumen und ist mMn auch nervenschonender.


----------



## Alex555 (24. März 2012)

5400rpm Festplatten sind langsam, ich kenne das  . Beim Startup ist eine SSD klar im Vorteil. 
Da das Cosmio 2 HDD SChächte hat würde ich mir überlegen, eine OS SSD zuzulegen, und eine Datenspeicher Festplatte (500GB+, 7200rpm). 
Mit dieser Kombo sollte das NB wieder viel schneller sein!


----------



## Khazad (24. März 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> 5400rpm Festplatten sind langsam, ich kenne das  . Beim Startup ist eine SSD klar im Vorteil.
> Da das Cosmio 2 HDD SChächte hat würde ich mir überlegen, eine OS SSD zuzulegen, und eine Datenspeicher Festplatte (500GB+, 7200rpm).
> Mit dieser Kombo sollte das NB wieder viel schneller sein!


 
Ist denn der Unterschied bei der Festplattengeschwindigkeit so immens ? hatte noch nie eine ssd irgendwo verbaut von daher kann ich es mir nicht so direkt vorstellen 

ansonsten CCleaner und Defraggler nutze ich regelmäßig, also gehe ich davon aus das meine Registry und auch der Rest der Festplatten sauber und geordnet sind...

Das sich die Ladezeiten des PCs so  verlängert habe, bemerkte ich am meisten beim Starcraft 2 spielen...
Vor 5 - 6 Monaten hat er echt schnell geladen und nun dauert es streckenweise echt ewig...

Tja wenn man jetzt aber davon ausgeht das aufgrund der Reinigungsprogramme alles sauber ist, verstehe ich nicht wo der Geschwindigkeitsverlust nun herrührt....


----------



## Koyote (24. März 2012)

Das Beste was du machen kannst: Kauf dir die aktuelle PCGH-Zeitschrift und lies den Artikel "Frühjarsputz" 

Musste gerade grinsen, weil vom Sinn her drinne steht, dass die Internetforen voll davon sind mit "Mein Rechner wird langsamer"

Wenn wirklich nix hilft, mach mal das OS neu drauf


----------



## Khazad (24. März 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Das Beste was du machen kannst: Kauf dir die aktuelle PCGH-Zeitschrift und lies den Artikel "Frühjarsputz"
> 
> Musste gerade grinsen, weil vom Sinn her drinne steht, dass die Internetforen voll davon sind mit "Mein Rechner wird langsamer"
> 
> Wenn wirklich nix hilft, mach mal das OS neu drauf


 
na das werde ich tun 

Aber wehe das hilft nicht )


----------



## Koyote (24. März 2012)

Naja, es geht halt 1. Um den schmutz auf der hw und 2. um eine saubere software.
Es gibt auch ein programm das schaut, was beim systemstart alles geladen wird.


----------



## Khazad (24. März 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Naja, es geht halt 1. Um den schmutz auf der hw und 2. um eine saubere software.
> Es gibt auch ein programm das schaut, was beim systemstart alles geladen wird.


 
Das sehe ich doch unter MSconfig auch, oder nicht ?


----------



## tobibo (25. März 2012)

Was spricht denn dagegen, Windows mal neu aufzusetzen?
einmal schnell extern sichern oder ggf. die wichtigen Daten auf ein andere Partition/Festplatte im NB,
ISO(legal)+Win7 USB Tool downloaden und neu installieren.

So mache ich das alle paar Monate und die Programme wieder einzurichten dauert nicht mal 1 Stunde.

Savegames der Spiele kannst du ja auch sichern und danach wieder kopieren.

Im Laufe eines oder zweier Jahre sammelt sich bei Windows schon eine beträchtliche Menge Schmutz an, den man auch mit akribischen Säuberungen nicht mehr wegbekommt 

Die Hardware  zu pflegen und mal den Staub zu entfernen ist in einem Notebok natürlich auch sehr wichtig!


----------



## Alex555 (25. März 2012)

Also als ich in meinem unten genannten Studio noch eine 7200 mit der 5400er verglichen hab, ist mir stark aufgefallen: 
-Windows Boot Zeit (halte mein Startup eigentlich relativ sauber), trotzdem die 7200er viel schneller 
-Spiele-Ladezeiten viel geringer bei der 7200er, mit der 5400er hatte ich bei Gothic 3 sogar Nachladeruckler, da 5,4k zu lahm 
Zur Zeit bin ich mit meinem Desktop auch mit einer 5400er Festplatte unterwegs, da es meine 7200er zerschossen hat  . 
Ich selbst hab keine SSD aber mein Bruder hat eine Crucial M4 und er ist meilenweit schneller unterwegs  . Den Unterschied merkst du auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Khazad (26. März 2012)

tobibo schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, Windows mal neu aufzusetzen?
> einmal schnell extern sichern oder ggf. die wichtigen Daten auf ein andere Partition/Festplatte im NB,
> ISO(legal)+Win7 USB Tool downloaden und neu installieren.
> 
> ...



Dagegen spricht nur, das ich noch innerhalb der Garantieleistung bin 
werde ihn also wohl einschicken statt ihn selber zu öffnen, und den Garantieverlust zu riskieren...
Oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## tobibo (26. März 2012)

Wenn das Notebook eine Serviceklappe hat, bei der man bei der Öffnung kein Garantiesiegel verletzt, dann verliert man auch nicht die Garantie.
Festplatte und Ram kann man ja meist selber ohne Garantieverlust nach-/umrüsten.

Win 7 kannst du selbstverständlich ohne Garntieverlust neu aufsetzen.
Dass war auch meine eigentliche Frage:
Warum installierst du Windows nicht einfach mal neu?
Du hast darauf bisher noch nicht geantwortet.

Mit der RMA ist das meist so ne Sache...manchmal gehts echt schnell und problemlos vonstatten, es soll aber durchaus auch Fälle geben, bei denen die Leute 2-3 Monate auf ihr NB warten und bei denen hinterher das Problem nicht gelöst ist.

Ich will dir hier keine Angst mavhen oder irgendwas einreden.
Wenn du den begründeten Verdacht hast, dass irgendwas an der Hardware deines NBs nicht stimmt, dann ist das dein gutes Recht, das NB einzuschicken.

Hier muss sich aber auch der Hersteller kulant zeigen, da sich nach 6 Monaten die Beweislast umkehrt und du somit beweisen müsstest, dass das NB schon zu Anfang einen “Schaden“ hatte, der nicht (un)mittelbar durch deine Benutzung entstanden ist.

Ist zwar blöd, aber so ist das Gesetz.

Ich würde dir daher raten, es erst einmal selbst zu probieren (Tipps hast du ja genug bekommen)


----------



## dmxforever (26. März 2012)

tobibo schrieb:


> Hier muss sich aber auch der Hersteller kulant zeigen, da sich nach 6 Monaten die Beweislast umkehrt und du somit beweisen müsstest, dass das NB schon zu Anfang einen “Schaden“ hatte, der nicht (un)mittelbar durch deine Benutzung entstanden ist.
> 
> Ist zwar blöd, aber so ist das Gesetz.


 Da liegst du falsch. Das wäre so bei gebrauchten Dingen, die er von einem Händler erworben hätte. Das Notebook hat aber Hersteller*garantie* und da existiert die Beweislastumkehr nicht.

Neben dem Aufsetzen sehe ich eher die hohen Temperaturen als Problem. Dieses würde ich zuerst lösen.


----------



## tobibo (26. März 2012)

dmxforever schrieb:
			
		

> Da liegst du falsch. Das wäre so bei gebrauchten Dingen, die er von einem Händler erworben hätte. Das Notebook hat aber Herstellergarantie und da existiert die Beweislastumkehr nicht.
> 
> Neben dem Aufsetzen sehe ich eher die hohen Temperaturen als Problem. Dieses würde ich zuerst lösen.



Ach Garantie ist so ein schönes Wort, sagt sagt im Prinzip nichts und ist oft nur Marketing.

Die Beweislast liegt (im Falle der gesetzl. Gewährleistung in den ersten sechs Monaten beim Verkäufer (der Partei, die die Ware im Gegenzug für eine Gegenleistung zur Verfügung gestellt hat), danach nach wie vor beim Käufer.

In diesem Falle wäre also der Händler, bei dem er das Notebook erworben hat, der nächste Ansprechpartner.

Im Falle der Herstellergarantie müsste man sich nochmals die Bedingungen ebendieser anschauen.

Ich glaube, ganz auf die Praxis bezogen, nicht, dass das Langsamerwerden irgendwas mit einem Konstruktionsfehler/Mangel des NBs zu tun hat und höchstens auf eine fragmentierte/kaputte Festplatte, ein zugemülltes OS (eig. wegen geschilderter Benutzung der o.g. Tools ausgeschlossen) oder ein Drosseln der CPU wegen evtl. Hitzeentwicklung schließen lässt (glaub ich zwar auch nicht so recht, entstauben sollte man aber wenn möglich trotzdem).

Ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass man nicht, wie manche Leute es durchaus tun, einfach auf einen Garantiefall schließt und dem Hersteller sagt, er soll sich darum kümmern, denn meist kann man das Problem selbst beheben.
Wenn man Pech hat, ist das NB eben 3-4 Wochen in der RMA und danach hat sich nichts geändert (wenn man es eben ohne begründeten Verdacht einschickt)

Wie gesagt, meine Tipps für den TE wären:
1. Win neuinstallieren/HDD defragmentieren
2. Staub wischen
3. (wenn nötig) Festplatte ersetzen/SSD kaufen
4. (wenn nötig) Garantieanspruch wahrnehmen


----------



## Khazad (27. März 2012)

tobibo schrieb:


> Ach Garantie ist so ein schönes Wort, sagt sagt im Prinzip nichts und ist oft nur Marketing.
> 
> Die  Beweislast liegt (im Falle der gesetzl. Gewährleistung in den ersten  sechs Monaten beim Verkäufer (der Partei, die die Ware im Gegenzug für  eine Gegenleistung zur Verfügung gestellt hat), danach nach wie vor beim  Käufer.
> 
> ...



ich werde deine Tipps heute mal beherzigen und mein Windows neu  aufsetzen, wenn sich dadurch nicht eine immense Leistungssteigerung  bemerkbar macht, wird mein nächster Gang zum Media Markt führen um ihn  noch innerhalb der Garantie einzuschicken....

danke nochmal


----------



## tobibo (28. März 2012)

Sehr schön, wünsche dir viel Erfolg 
Eine Drosselung aufgrund von Hitzeproblemen ist, wie gesagt, auch immer im Bereich des Möglichen.


----------

